# Oscar with hole in head disease



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Got me a new 5" O today. And when i got him in the tank i noticed he has 2 holes in his head Just in front of his Gill plate. IM wondering whats the best way to treat this??


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

perfect water conditions as far as I am aware.


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

And feed him more vegetable matters from now on.


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

general cure, kosher salt in water, water changes every few days. Two of my gourami;s died from it , one lived.


----------



## paul1974 (Aug 4, 2003)

best bet , feed them to your p's


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Check your nitrates. Increase frequency of water changes and feed him a wide variety of foods. Using a vitamin supplement can help if the HITH is not too serious.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

v4p0r said:


> Got me a new 5" O today. And when i got him in the tank i noticed he has 2 holes in his head Just in front of his Gill plate. IM wondering whats the best way to treat this??


 can you take a picture of these holes?


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

trade it for a Pirahna foo!!!


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

i would say go to the fish store get some cemicals for them and i also agree that you should feed them more vegetable matter cuz that will help it heal much quicker. and you like mike said you should trade them in for p's!!


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

I already have more P's than most ppl around here. I dont need anymore for a while


----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

nice tanks me likey


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

how is he now?


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

well i used salt and started feedind him pellet food i think they were only giving him feeders at the LFS and it appears like the holes are healing.


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

good


----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

good luck man hope he makes a full recovery


----------

